# Open Season - HGVC is strict!



## rjp123 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have been at HHV for 10 days and have decided to extend my trip for 1 day to enjoy an extra day on the beach with family.

I went to the desk today and asked to extend for 1 day.  They said they had availability for only 1 day - great, sign me up - or maybe not.  They wanted $500/night for the 1 night stay.

I asked about the Open Season rate - they thanked me for being an owner and said yes, I could book using the Open Season rate but only for 2 nights.  Fine, book me 2 nights - this is way less than the $500 and I'll just check out late on the day I depart (my flight is at 8 PM anyway, so this is a good deal).  But wait!  There is no availability for 2 nights, only 1.

Ok, so give me the 1 night for my Open Season rate, not the $500.  I've been here for 10 days already (12 at day of check-out) - maybe a little flexibility since they don't have the availability to support my request?  No, not from the check-in desk girl.

2 night minimum Open Season, no problem - however if there is only 1 night available, give me the one, charge me for one (or two even). 

Really strange.  If they have availability for 1 night just give me the Open Season rate (even if 2 nights it is less than $500).  Fill the room, make some money - everybody is happy.

Anybody have a similar experience with a happy outcome?  or maybe a suggestion on how to make this work?


----------



## GregT (Mar 22, 2012)

rjp123 said:


> I have been at HHV for 10 days and have decided to extend my trip for 1 day to enjoy an extra day on the beach with family.
> 
> I went to the desk today and asked to extend for 1 day.  They said they had availability for only 1 day - great, sign me up - or maybe not.  They wanted $500/night for the 1 night stay.
> 
> ...



That is interesting -- common sense suggests rent the empty room for a night and allow it to generate money.

But some narrow minded accountant (like me) probably did an analysis that suggested that the cost to clean a room cost $$$ and that therefore only 2 night rentals were break-even/profitable.

I'm sorry to hear they wouldn't let you stay an extra day -- it certainly makes sense that they do so.  But I can understand why they wouldn't if you had to change rooms (necessitating the extra cleaning) -- but this is truly a guess.

Good news is you had a great time at HHV!!!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Remy (Mar 23, 2012)

It is all dependent on the resort itself at that point. Some will simply tack it on and make you pay the additional open season rate for the night. With points, some will let you pay the $49 reservation fee for the additional night plus your points.


----------



## whatsburning (Mar 23, 2012)

Did you try asking the manager on duty?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 23, 2012)

I 'spose you also asked if they had 2N starting B4 your original check-out, so 1N would overlap?

The staff at HHV have always seemed a bit snooty to me. 
We once tried to upgrade and they just looked at us like, you're kidding!


----------



## Craigvince (Mar 23, 2012)

Last month I had a similar circumstance at HGVC Flamingo in LV.
I had booked my stay, needed an extra night at the last minute. I called the front desk manager and was given one extra night at the open season rate. No problem at all.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 23, 2012)

If you are already in the room, there is NOT an extra cleaning, as the unit is already in play.


----------



## Blues (Mar 23, 2012)

Craigvince said:


> Last month I had a similar circumstance at HGVC Flamingo in LV.
> I had booked my stay, needed an extra night at the last minute. I called the front desk manager and was given one extra night at the open season rate. No problem at all.



That's interesting.  When I had a similar circumstance at the Flamingo last July, they wouldn't let me extend my stay.  They offered to rent me a night at $129 (mid-week), which was less than the general public rate but more than the open season rate of $80 for a mid-week night.  Since you can get rooms in Vegas dirt cheap mid-week, I thought that was a lousy deal and declined.

It's in this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149401
The offer I declined is in post #13.

I guess it just depends on the manager on-duty at the time.

-Bob


----------



## chriskre (Mar 23, 2012)

I would definitely ask the manager on duty.  
I had this happen last month at Parc Soleil and the manager was super nice and honestly they went out of their way to make it happen for me even offering to find me a room at one of the other two Orlando resorts if they couldn't accomodate me.  I think you're not far enough up the food chain.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, it all depends on the manager.
Sometimes, you can meet very strict person, but most of the time, they try to make you happy, especially for owners. And if you are an Elite status, they work harder


----------

